# Baby yellow terribilis is very shy



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I brought home two baby yellow Terribilis and put them in my 60x20x20. One of them immediately started snooping around, but the other did not start for a few minutes. Also, the larger of the two is a demon, climbing up the tank walls, jumping all over the place, exploring everything, while the other is hiding under the bromeliad. Is something wrong with it? Or is this normal, and the other one just extra-bold?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds to me like you've got one extra bold for his age and the other is shyer than usual. Try telling him how strong and handsome he is!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm no expert but I do feel frogs can have individual personality's. I bought 4 orange teribilis (2 at a time, months apart) as young froglets (they didnt even have much orange yet) and none of them could ever be considered shy in any way. Well any way, they are adults now & I've been fortunate enough to have them reproduce. The first of four froglets (I have pics of it in another thread) has been so shy that if you want to see him you have to dig in the leaf litter to find him. And the other three are as bold as brass tacks, climbing the side of the tank & hopping everywhere hunting & eating, which I have found odd as the other three are much younger & smaller. I have been thinking about this subject for the last few days since I had to dig to find the large froglet to get a few pics for the afore mentioned thread. The smaller froglets would have almost jumped on the lens when it was their turn to be photographed
So on reading your post on this thread It gives me more reason to think that some frogs just feel less "strong & handsome"


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

bristles said:


> The first of four froglets has been so shy that if you want to see him you have to dig in the leaf litter to find him.


You said he was the bigger one...maybe he's not shy he's just figured out where the food is. Its under the leaf litter.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

bshmerlie said:


> You said he was the bigger one...maybe he's not shy he's just figured out where the food is. Its under the leaf litter.


True, maybe he has learned the ninja ambush attack feeding technique  which is certainly different from its parents & siblings full frontal assault  method of eating


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Update: Baby terrib is still shy. Temperature in the viv is 70.2 atm. Is this to blame? They aren't very active.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I've seen a decent number of phyllobates start out pretty shy as youngsters, I wouldn't be overly worried as long as they're in good health. Also, it sounds like you just brought them home recently.. give them some time.

IME, frogs tend to act in one of two ways when I put them in a new tank- they a) explore a ton for a few days to a week and then calm down some, or b) hide for a few days and then start coming out more. You might just have one of each.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

All of the above are very good tips.. I just would like to add, make sure you see each of them feeding. If the 'shyer' one is failing to eat, you may need to remove him/her to a smaller enclosure to allow easier access to food items and makes it easier for you to monitor. Godd luck with your new terribs.. 

Peter Keane


----------

